# New 2009 300Bh Owner With 2 Questions



## FroggeFamily (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi everyone! We just upgraded from a 1995 Jayco popup to a 2009 Outback 300BH on Saturday. Talk about night and day!

The dealership filled the fresh water tank with water before we picked it up and we're wondering how to drain it. Does anyone know where the valve is to drain the fresh water tank?

Also, when we were researching this camper prior to purchasing it we had a hard time looking to see if we wee getting a good deal or not. We didn't see this model listed on Nadaguides.com. In 2009, they have a 300 bh listed under the Outback Kargoroo Series but not under the Outback series.

I received the paperwork from our insurance company today and noticed they have the camper listed as a 2009 Outback 30bhds. They received all the camper information from the dealer. I did not provide it. I looked up the 30bhds thinking that was really the correct model and maybe that's why I couldn't find the 300bh on Nada but that does not look like our camper, so I'm assuming I need to call our insurance and tell them they have the wrong camper listed... I'm just curious if they couldn't find anything for a 2009 300bh either.

I've enjoyed looking around this site for the last few weeks and appreciate any help you can offer!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Keystone comes out with new model years in June so I can see how someone could be confused. What does the title say?

You can see all floorplans by year using this link. Just change the year at the end of the link to match the year you want to see.

http://www.keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=specs&year=2010


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh...the drain should be in line with the city water filling location....but under the trailer. You might have to get down on hands/knees to see it.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!!!


----------



## FroggeFamily (Jul 23, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Keystone comes out with new model years in June so I can see how someone could be confused. What does the title say?


I don't know what the title says because we just got the camper on Saturday and don't have any title paperwork yet. I emailed our insuarnce agent to let her know they had the wrong model listed and she replied that the lady at the dealership said there is no 300bh and thought it was a typo and said it should be a 30bhds.

I replied with a copy of the link you listed showing that there is a 300bh, as well as a seperate 30bdhs. The side of our camper lists it as a 300bh as well...

It all just seems very odd!


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome from a fellow 300BH'er


----------

